# 2011 ESRD pricer



## jharrell (Feb 4, 2011)

Has anyone heard as to when CMS is releaseing the new 2011 ESRD pricer?  I keep seeing it will be released  in Jan 2011 but it is Feb. and I don't see it anywhere nor anything else stating when it will come out.  Any help would be great.

Thanks, 
Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------

